#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   MRT Knie, bitte um Übersetzung >

## Erna30

Befund: Deskrete Signalerhöhung im anterioren medialen Tibiakopf.An der Tuberositas tibiale sieht man geringe knöcherne Ausziehungen im Sinne einer Fibroostose. Das Ligamentum patellae zeigt hier fleckige Signalalternationen, insbesondere in der T1-Wichtung(soll bestimmt richtung heißen, oder)Leichte Fibroostose auch an der horizontale verlaufende Fissur.Der subchondralen Signalveränderung.Kreuz und Kollateralbänder durchgehend signalarm abgrenzen.Die Menisci glatt kontuiert mit leichter fokaler Binnensigalsteigerung im Innenmeniskus-Hinterhorn.Kleines Enchondrom in der disdalen Femurmetaphyse.(13mm)** 
Beurteilung: Fibroostosen im Bereich der Tuberositas tibiae, geringer auch der Patellaspitze bei chronischer insertiontendopathie Bone bruise im anterioren medialen Tibiakopf.Chondropathie im Retropatellargelenk mit Knorpelfissur an der Patella

----------

